# Lens Aberration Correction Works in Video Mode



## kev8d (Mar 27, 2012)

I was surprised to see that the automatic lens aberration correction works in video mode. Usually these features seem to be left omitted when it comes to movie mode. 

Here are 2 screen grabs from videos I shot with the 50mm f1.4.

The video on the left has it disabled (hence the vignetting). The video on the right has it enabled.


----------

